# Wer sind denn die?



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen ganzen Schwarm Jungfische entdeckt.
Da mein ältester Koi erst 2 Jahre alt ist, und der Rest der Bande ein Jahr und jünger, kann ich mir nicht erklären wer die sind und  welche Art Fisch.
Grüße Andrea


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Andrea,
scheinst dir irgendwas eingeschleppt zu haben. Was genau weiß ich aber auch nicht. Guck mal hier, vielleicht ist er dabei:http://www.fischerweb.ch


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2005)

hi!

ich tippe auf __ güster und __ plötze.
mögliche einschleppung durch pflanzen oder badende vögel  (ich warte auch drauf)


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2005)

Hi.

Entweder sind es noch junge Goldfische die sich noch nicht umgefärbt haben oder es sind __ Giebel. Die Naturform vom __ Goldfisch, sozusagen.

Hast du denn auch Goldfische drin?


__ Güster und __ Plötze schließe ich 100 pro aus.



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2005)

Also Goldfische hab ich nicht. Und die Pflanzen die ich eingesetzt habe, standen in der Gärtnerei lange nur mit den Füßen im Wasser. Sonst habe ich noch Orfen und Nasen im Teich, aber alle nicht älter als zwei Jahre. Die Jungfische sehen auch nicht alle gleich aus. Bei dem einem sind die Flossen ganz leicht rötlich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2005)

Hi.

Kannst du bei den Jungfischen vielleicht Barteln erkennen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2005)

Barteln sind keine. Die Fische müssten so ca.5 Monate alt sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2005)

Also wenn sie keine Barteln haben, dann können es eigentlich nur Gieben sein


Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Nov. 2005)

Wenn ich nicht komplett daneben liege, sind das eindeutig Karauschen.

Wilfried


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Nov. 2005)

Nee, Karauschen haben eine konvexe Rücken und Afterflosse und beim __ Giebel sind sie konkav. Und auf den Bildern sind die Flossen konkav.


Gruß
Mirko


----------

